# what lures did you use as a KID?



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I did a lot of fishing as a budding youth from about 82-86. During this time I used a lot of worms below bobbers, but I also used some lures. I used small spinners such as 1/32-1/8 oz panther martins, mepps aglias, and rooster tails. I also was quite fond of the rapala mini fat rap in the crawdad color. I mostly fished the olentangy in Worthington. Never caught anything big back then but once my friend caught a smallie about 17" on a panther martin. 

So what lures did you use back in the day?


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I used mister twisters, Red Devles spoons, and hot-N-Tots and Wiggle Warts!
I can barely remember back then.....but those are the names of lures that really stick out!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Beetle spin caught just about every type of fish I could fish for as well as my first bass, white/black strip


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

C.P. Swing and rubber frogs mostly along with of course a rapala.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

poppers and fish eyes(Outta the gills) for bluegills in a neighbors farm pond. those gills went nuts for that set up.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Rapala "Floating Minnow" and Rooster Tails in white.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

These are the lures my dad and I used back in the fortys and early fifties. We were primarily largemouth fishermen but also pursued northerns on occasion. These lures were used with a rotating spool baitcaster loaded with a braided nylon line and a trained thumb.

Johnson Silver Minnow (spoon) with pork rind, Jitterbug, Hula Popper, Creek Chub Silver Darter, Rex Spoon, Crazy Crawler and River Runt. Our two "go to" lures were the Silver Minnow and Silver Darter. 
East Harbor was our primary fishing water but did venture into Middle Harbor as well as the Catawba area.
The largest bass I caught from East Harbor was 23.5 inches and I got him on a Heddon split banboo flyrod and bass popper. I can still recall every moment of that fight as I look at the bass hanging on the wall,,59 years later.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

While fishing as a youth I used bobbers & live bait 99% of the time.The other 1% I used the good ol' plastic worm in various colors.The only other lure I even used was a roostertail occasionally.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Doll flies, Shysters, Little Devils and Daredevil spoons for White bass.
Mepps Rooster Tail for Smallmouth. RiverDoc


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Mann's worms!!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

freyedknot said:


> C.P. Swing and rubber frogs mostly along with of course a rapala.


Yes, C.P. Swings and also Flatfish for Walleyes in Pymatuning were the only lures worth using. In the Spring in Grand River I used Countdown Rapalas. Florida saltwater fishing was a different story. Mostly jigs and shrimp or L&S Lures.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

My first artificial lure caught bass came on a Rapala minnow. Purple Fuzz E Grub and Sassy Shad jigs caught everything. Panther Martin spinners were and still are a favorite steam lure.


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Rubber worm or Jitterbug


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

As a kid the rubber worm was a big one, but also used torpedos. I'll tell cheese hot dog was one of my best producers though. Don't know what it was about the cheese hot dog, but I caught big fish!! There was a big pond in the neighborhood, and me and my buddy fished it every day we could. Caught a couple 5 lb. bass on the cheese hotdog, and a whole bunch of big cats.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Caught my first bass on artificials,I was 9 years old, in 1970 at Aurora Shores using a Nils Master Destroyer. Caught 3 that evening and was hooked for life. Also liked throwing the Manns Super George and doing well. Beetle Spins hands down have caught more fish than any other lure in the box..........Mark


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

mostly live bait, but I remember alot of Heddon lures in our box. I think Heddon had the market locked up during that time period (late 70s - early 80s) Heddon Spooks, Vamps, Pikie Minnows. Also remember running something called a Paul Bunyan forward weighted spinner....we caught a lot of muskies on those up in the Kawarthas!


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Shyster and Mepps spinners, floating Rapala, Jitterbug, purple Creme worm.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Shyster and Hula Popper.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

wow, this is taking me back. my dad bought me my first john boat when i was 12 years old. i fished like it was my job even before he bought that boat for my younger brother and i. i had been bass fishing for years without live bait and my dad knew that he could drop us off at the lake and pick us up that same evening any day of the week and we would fill a cooler and be 100% happy doing it. 

we fished at lake rupert and lake alma in vinton county all the time, a handful of specific baits i recall using on a regular basis are as follows.

jitterbug, buzzbaits and hula poppers
culprit 6" and 4" ribbontail worms texas rigged and sometimes just on a jighead
roostertails, i only liked the ones with the silver spinners
strike king spinnerbaits
slug go's (these things were deadly in the lilly pads)
blade baits

my dad had me backing the trailer into the lake when i was 14 years old
looking back, prob wasnt the best idea for my dad to drop us off at a lake in a 12' john boat but i wish more people had these experiences as a young person because people would have alot more knowledge about fishing and boating etiquette if they just had the experience.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> While fishing as a youth I used bobbers & live bait 99% of the time.The only other lure I even used was a roostertail occasionally.



Ditto: When i was younger the thought of using imitations lures was a joke. Why would a fish eat something made out of plastic?  

Now, all the bobbers :F and such that I own have a siginificant build up of dust on them. 

When I finish school I think I'll take some time and spend a day or two getting back to the basics of fishing for a few days. *Always enjoyed drowning worms. *

*Good thread!* :good:


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I still use the same lures I've used my whole life, starting when I was about 4 years old & my dad would take me bass fishing at my uncle's farm pond.

Lot of lunkers in there, still to this day, 25 years later. 

Hula poppers, black jitterbugs & black over silver culprit worms, carolina rigged with split-shot.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Rebel Crawdad!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

shysters, roostertails, culprit and manns jelly worms, pre-rigged worms, hula popper and jitterbug, heddon lucky 13, manns ghost and goblin, rapala floaters, bushwacker spinnerbaits. lots of drowning worms and helgramites.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

worms, helgermites, soft shellcrabs,crickets,grasshoppers and anything I could find. I started using artificual when Dad let me use a fly rod, but still fished mainly with live bait.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

RiverDoc said:


> Doll flies, Shysters, Little Devils and Daredevil spoons for White bass.
> Mepps Rooster Tail for Smallmouth. RiverDoc


Ditto on the shysters along with ABU reflex , flatfish and anything made by Arbogast.. I used to read those Arbogast fishing guide /lure booklets from cover to cover and back again...


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Good thread, it brought back some good memories!! My Mom and Dad didn't care much about fishing but I had a buddy and my older brother had a couple buddies who's parents were completely out of control with fishing. My sister's boyfriend (now husband) and his whole extended family are very avid outdoorsmen too. We couldn't help it, it rubbed off on my brother and me.
I used various Mepps and Roostertail inline spinners, occasionally an ABU reflex.
Beetle Spins, Fuzz-E grubs, Mr. Twisters and Doll Fly.Various Rapalas and AC Shiners and &#8220;old&#8221; Bombers&#8230;the one that actually looked like a bomb. 
The Mepps, Roostertails,Rapalas (floating) and Mr. Twisters were by far the most succussful for me. The first lure I caught a fish on was a Mepps Comet Minnow; it was a 10 &#8211; 12&#8221; largemouth, I MIGHT have been 9 years old.
My buddy and I would get the Mepps booklet every winter and have a good time going over it in minute detail until spring. We'd read "Fishing Facts" magazine at school, the teachers figured "as long as they're reading something".


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

How adorable you used to be, Seth!



fallen513 said:


>


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

1. White Mr. twister
2. White Mister Twister
3. Yellow Mr. Twister
4. Blanc Monsieur Twister


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Swiss Swing Spinner, Flatfish, and Beno. Live bait was Creek Chubs, Night Crawlers, and Soft Shell Crayfish, that we would go the Creek and catch the night before we were going fishing, after dark.


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

When I was 10 or 11 I ordered one of those lure kits from the back of Outdoor Life magazine - 50 lures for $5.00. I was delirious. There was every kind of junkie lure you can imagine - knockoffs of well known lures, spinners, spoons, rigged plastic worms - and I used them all in the small river in my town and caught fish on most of them. Mainly, as I got a little older I used Abu spinners and Rapala minnows.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I once caught 44 bass in 1.5 hours at one of my girlfriends farm ponds using a treble hook with a red feather on it. I think I was about 14 years old.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Spinnerbaits for largemouth caught most of the fish I got on lures. All the other lures seemed to just catch rocks growing up


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Walleye on Erie -- June bug Spinners, later weight forwards, Brooks Reefers, Hot n tots, Wiggle Warts; inland - Flatfish, Brooks reefers, Wiggle Warts, Mepps, rubber worms, poppers, spoons etc


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

2" Mr Twisters. Mostly chartreuse. Usually off 422 bridge at LaDue. Used to be packed there when I was a kid.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I had a Blue Original floating Rapala that seemed pretty lucky for me. 
I also remember the first Bass Pro Shops worm kit that I bought and caught bass with.
I also remember catching bass down in Florida with a hook and bacon that my Grandma use to give to me. Just like a big piece of pork rind.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

A yellow, Mepps rooster tail. The only thing I could catch on it were little bluegills. But, it kept me entertained if the bigger poles weren't bending enough for my enjoyment.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

For walleyes...June bug spinners, cp swings, flatfish. For LM bass...Jitter bugs, hula poppers, brooks reefer w/a snelled rubber worm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I was actually making my own worm harnesses for walleyes 41 yrs ago at age 10 thanks to my uncle teaching me. They weren't quite as cool as the ones I tie now but they caught a lot of 'eyes, pike, bass & big gills in both Canadian & local lakes for my dad & me. Also made my own Junebug spinners and a few bass poppers that worked pretty well.
My favorite commercial lures were Rapalas, Johnson Silver Minnow, Mann's Jelly worms (the grape ones tasted good!), Hula poppers, Jitterbugs, etc.


----------

